# Forum



## jkdman (Aug 3, 2003)

There is a new martial arts forum started by my school. We would appreciate people signing up and having fun IFS Forum  Check it out


----------



## arnisador (Aug 3, 2003)

Good luck!


----------



## arnisador (Oct 25, 2003)

Another BJJ/MMA forum:
http://www.jiujitsugear.com/forum/


----------

